

Ask HN: Best laptop/computer, OS, IDE/text editor for development? - educating

Curious as to what the &quot;new hotness&quot; is for development. What laptop&#x2F;computer do you have and love&#x2F;want to have, which OS, and which IDE&#x2F;text editor?
======
wunki
I love my Thinkpad X1 Carbon with Arch Linux. I think I have a pretty
optimized work environment thanks to the following software: Emacs (Editor,
Email, IRC, Org-mode), XMonad (Window manager) and Conkeror (Browser).

You can find all my dotfiles online: [https://github.com/wunki/wunki-
dotfiles](https://github.com/wunki/wunki-dotfiles)

~~~
S4M
May I ask, what do you find special with Arch? Since it's the Window manager
that you use mostly, you could use any other distro. On the other hand, I
remember having many issues with Arch when they changed some settings, and
since I switched to Debian, which I find more stable.

~~~
replax
I am using a Thinkpad x220 with arch and never had any problems whatsoever.
Except that I had to set some key functionality myself (volume keys etc.), it
almost worked perfectly right out of the box.

Also, i had less problems with arch than other distros, but more importantly,
if you had problems it was significantly easier to fix under arch because you
knew how everything worked.

------
threeseed
Most developers you see around will be using OSX. It just works and many UNIX
apps have nice GUI wrappers/installers. You can pickup the older 17inch
MacBook Pro off eBay which are fantastic, cheap developer machines. Plus if
you are doing any web development then at some point you will need
Photoshop/Illustrator.

As for IDE I personally use Sublime or Vim.

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
If you had to pick, sublime vs vim?

~~~
jyu
vim works on any Linux server you need to ssh into. It will probably work for
any new upcoming languages unless the programming paradigm changes
drastically.

------
japhyr
Thinkpad T430S, running Ubuntu 12.04. I use emacs for the most part and focus
on django development.

I had been reading mixed reviews about Thinkpads for a long time, but finally
jumped in and bought one. It's easily the best computer I've ever owned, and
it makes me want to work. I love the keyboard, the display is exactly what I
need, it's easy to carry around.

If you go with a Thinkpad, buy the bare model that you want from Lenovo and
then buy upgrades from crucial.com or another supplier; it's much cheaper than
building the machine you want on Lenovo. I replaced the dvd with a bay
battery, and happily get enough battery life.

~~~
sharms
I have gone back and forth on a bunch of different setups, and the T430S with
Linux is a great combination. The keyboard / trackpoint are awesome and they
are very fast, durable machines that work out of the box with Linux.

------
gcb0
Anything cheap from Asus or hp.

Debian. Check online if the model you want run Linux fine.

Vim and then a bunch of scripts to suit your project. Build. Collaboration.
Etc.

~~~
X4
Avoid HP, they suck unless you buy their Premium models which again might have
driver problems with Linux

~~~
gcb0
all big brands are like that for windows PC. either you pay 3/4 of a mac
price, or you get crap.

lenovo, HP, dell...

that's why the 1st option is asus or some other chinese/korean medium brand.

------
dagw
11" Macbook air for hacking while traveling, at cafes, in the sofa etc. HP
Mobile Workstation 8570 running Windows 7 (but honestly wish I had Windows 8)
for when I need more power and to run all the Windows only applications I
need. I run Crunchbang Linux in a VM on both laptops. For text editing I use
PyCharm for python, Webstorm for javascript and sublime for everything else.

------
breuderink
I would like to add a different perspective. I used to work on a Thinkpad, and
loved the machine. Last year I changed to a MacBook Air (MBA). I also like
this machine. But one of the biggest changes was that people seemed to be much
more easily convinced when I showed them results on the MBA. This is a major
point to consider IMHO.

------
DLion
I use Slackware Linux on my acer aspire 5745G Vim or Sublime Text with useful
plugins are the best for me.

------
hbien
I picked up a slightly used Thinkpad x220 on craigslist for $500 about 1.5
years ago. Running Arch Linux + Vim.

To be honest, I'm very tempted to switch to a Macbook Air/Pro for iOS
development (I prefer to own just one laptop)

------
b3b0p
Those using Linux on your laptop is the sleep, suspend, and hibernate
functions working? That's my number one reason I have kept on using Mac OS X.
The other being iOS development.

~~~
hbien
Yup (on a Thinkpad x220 + Arch), although I had to configure it. The ACPI
daemon provides hooks, so you can run commands on certain events like "laptop
lid close" or "power button pressed". I just added a single line to "pm-
suspend" for those events. More info here:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acpid](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acpid)

Honestly, I think it's dependent on the laptop hardware and distro though. I
imagine Ubuntu has it working out of the box for most hardware.

------
jfoster
I have a Samsung New Series 9. It's like a Macbook Air, but the hardware plays
a lot nicer with Linux. Very happy with it.

~~~
X4
Can you setup Hackintosh with working wifi and gpu on it? If yes, I'm sold

------
OafTobark
Macbook Air - Fantastic battery life

Mac or Linux OS is fine (I prefer Mac)

Text editor is personally dependent on you

------
alecsmart1
Maybe I don't follow the trends exactly, but I use-

Windows 8 EditPlus

